# seachem fuel



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

Does anyone use seachem fuel ? If you do what do you think of it ?

I have been using it for a few weeks now it is like STEROIDS for corals. If you are not using it do a search and read some of the reviews.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*Seachem*

I have used Seachem's Aquavitro line of products and I'm exceptionally happy with the results I have and ease of use.

I currently use AquaVitro Salinity, Calcification, Ions, & Eight Four.

Instead of Fuel I am currently using Julian Sprungs AcroPower but can't comment on the claims or effectiveness as I have only used it for one week and it is too soon to give my two cents on it.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i use fuel; but i would only suggest it if you have a low nutrient system. i'm suffering from pale sps colors, and after finding out with quality test kits (hanna & salifert) that there are no traces of phosphate and nitrite i decided to use it. 

alot of sps have exploded in growth, and some totaly washed out, no color at all sps have started to gain color back aswell. i'm still suffering from pale sps but to all of a sudden bring back color to sps that i thought were completly dead was amazing. 

if you are going to dose it, i suggest taking it very slowly, as it can cause an algae bloom of green or red slime algae.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

From my experience.....It works well but is very strong stuff. It's potent.


That being said; I do find a difference in coral colours and growth when using it. I don't use it/dose it religiously; only when I remember to.

A couple of things to note:

- expect a bit of a noticeable algae bloom on the glass of your display after using it.

- anemones don't seem to take well to it if you overdose (like anything else) or dose it in a specific area near the anemones.

- I also found GSP out of all things; are also quite sensitive to it as well.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i got a bottle of fuel as a gift to try but have not tried it yet. read alot of reviews for it though and most of them were good. alot of people starts with 1/2 the recommanded dose so im going to be trying that soon.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Al, bring that bottle over my house and I'll trade you some water dude!! I'd like to try out a bit to see how it works on my tank


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Al, bring that bottle over my house and I'll trade you some water dude!! I'd like to try out a bit to see how it works on my tank


Hahaha nice!! How much you want? I still have to opening it. I'm going to try dosing it this weekend maybe. I'm almost done my remix big almost water too. Can't wait to start mixing my own lol


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anybody knows which LFS carries it?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

jd81 said:


> Anybody knows which LFS carries it?


We have it. 

Not just Fuel but the entire AquaVitro line.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

In no particular order:

Aquatic Kingdom
North American Fish Breeders
Big Al's
Sea U Marine
Canada Corals

All carry the Seachem Aquavitro Line.


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We have it.
> Not just Fuel but the entire AquaVitro line.





Taipan said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Aquatic Kingdom
> North American Fish Breeders
> ...


Thanks. I guess I don't pay enough attention to the additives section


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Is working great for me. Half dose every week. My nems don't mind at all. It haa helped my hammer and elegance and ricordeas and rooms as well


----------

